# What is a good, mild soap or body wash?



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

My dd, 7, seems to be getting irritated from bubble bath and perfumey little girl soaps...I can't afford anything like Burt's Bees at 5.99 a bar but someday I would love to try that and other yummy natural stuff...but is there any good soaps or body washes that would be good for her? I am thinking these girly things may be making her itchy or something in her vaginal area...something mild so that won't happen anymore but that will still get her clean? And I think I must stop the bubbles for a while although she will not want to go in without them.


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

I like bars of glycerin soap and have found them for under $1.


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

I like bars of glycerin soap and have found them for under $1.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

We use Kiss My Face here. It's made from olive oil and is the only thing that doesn't dry out my skin. About $3.00 for a medium-sized bar, or around $4.50 for a large bar. The same bar has sat in the shower for about 4 months now, so it's a pretty good investment.

We also use a locally made goat milk's soap in the winter for extra moisture.

Method (at Target/Albertsons) has a great body wash line and seems to last forever. The square bottles are fun to stack up, too.

My mom used Dove on my sister when she was little. It was one of the few options her skin could tolerate.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

White Dove. It's all I can use in the winter and it's the only thing I can use on my 3 yr old with excema.

ETA - I just saw that you said natural. I'm not sure how natural Dove is, but it is mild.

I do wash my face with plain honey. I'm not sure how great that would be as a body wash for a kid, but it is very gentle.


----------



## rockymtnmama (Dec 7, 2001)

Another vote for the white, unscented dove. I had sensitive skin as a little girl and it is still the only soap I can tolerate!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you guys so much!!!


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

DD has eczema, and her dermatologist swears by the white Dove. Very cheap, and it doesn't irritate her eczema or bottom. I also take a big cup of water and rinse her vulva thoroughly when she stands up out of the bath. She's been complaining of her pee burning when she gets out of the pool, so I don't want to add any irritation down there.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

The Burt's Bees products have a lot of scent in them, so even if you wanted to spend the $$, I'd probably avoid them. Unscented glycerine soaps or maybe something like California Baby's unscented body wash?

Products with sodium laurel sulfate or sodium laureth sulfate can be more harsh. Most bubble baths and most mainstream soaps contain SLS/SLeS.

One other idea: can you cut down on the amount of soap she uses? Kids don't really need to soap up all over their entire body, just splashing around in the water is generally enough to keep them clean without stripping healthy body oils or irritation delicate parts. We wash hair here but unless they are actually dirty enough to require scrubbing, we don't use more soap than that.

Somebody recently recommended tub tints to me as a way to add something fun to the tub without actually adding something soapy.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My best advice would be don't pour it directly into the tub.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

What about Dr. Bronner's soaps? I like the lavender and the Aloe Baby Mild ones. I buy the bottles (about $10. for 32 oz, I think??) but have also bought the bars($3. or so) and both last plenty long. The bottles I actually mix 1 part soap to 2 parts water and put it in one of those foamy hand pump dispensers (dumped out the stinky chemical soap).


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

We use Ivory br soap. It works well for my kids, doesn't irritate their skin, and is biodegradable.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My ds gets very dry skin and small patches of eczema. I use California Baby unscented wash (comes in a smallish bottle). It's expensive, but I use it so sparingly that it lasts us a long time.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

dove is my reccomendation

for the itches, try and not use any soap down there directly, I remember my mom banning bubble baths for me because of the itches, maybe yeast? I remember having to use the anti-itch stuff in the tube. don't know if that stuff is reccomended for little girls these days or not... mama to boys here


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Another vote for Dove here! There is an unscented version, I think it has a green and white package. I've also used their unscented liquid body wash and liked it.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I use Cetaphil on DS in the winter. I find it's a lot less drying than Dove in the winter for him. Since I switched his eczema has disappeared.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I make ours. Dove is the best mainstream comercial one we used, the oil based (ie real soap) nice natural ones are great but pricey. It's pretty easy to make soap though and the stuff is perfect - gentle, moisturizing, reduces acne, lathers and cleanses oils well, feels great. We went back to Dove for a week when we ran out once, my husband broke out in zits all over his body and I felt sticky and gross after showers. Glycerin soaps are usually fake too, sometimes oily or dry, and often made with petrochemicals.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

We use the Dr. Bronner aloe baby soap. We can refill it at our healthfood store using our own bottles.

Both of my boys (and my partner) have extremely sensitive skin and they tolerate it very well.


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dd with eczema- eczema is almost all clear with the natural products I use but she cannot handle Dove unscented, cetaphil made her flareup and even other samples from the docs office made her flare.

I only use a marseilles soap for her which has 72% olive/ palm oil , unscented, sea salts in it, made in france. And really very good

Need to buy online though- comes in 300g, 400g cubes which last upto 9-10 months (serious)- costs around 4-8$.
Check ebay or touchofeurope.net I think


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Dove Unscented. My three children all have eczema and Dove Unscented works wonders in keeping it under control. It's cheap and baby soft, too!! I only skimmed the other replys so forgive me if I'm being redundant, but also be careful about shampoos. If you wash her hair in the tub do it right before you take her out so she doesn't sit in the soapy water. I usually wash my girls' hair in the sink before putting them in the tub, or wash it right before taking them out of the tub. If I don't do this they end up with eczema and sometimes even UTI's.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

Another vote for California Baby Unscented -- we've used all their products since DS was born (he's 4y8m) and they're wonderful. No SLS, no parabens. Definitely not the least expensive option, but easy to find even if you don't have a natural foods store nearby (drugstore.com has it, we stock up when it's on sale). Their pregnancy line is awesome, too. DH has eczema, and my skin is extremely sensitive, especially "down there," and even the scented CA Baby products don't bother us (Dr. Bronner's is a fave of DH's, but it's too harsh for me). For us, it's worth it to pay the extra $.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

weleda cream baby wash. that is the ONLY thing that has worked for dc!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for all the great suggestions guys! She hasn't been itchy or anything she said...just trying to be extra careful these days...see my CPS thread....she has been masturbating in class and I don;t need any other problems down there







The Dove has been wonderful so far! We got the white, sensitive skin one!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't use any soaps on my kids unless they are visibly dirty or smelly. We just let the dirt soak off. It works great.

We save bubble baths for once in a blue moon, very rarely.

If she is getting an itchy genital area, you may also need to switch to a perfume-free laundry detergent. I remember that as a child, having terribly itchy underwear and then my mom realizing it was the laundry detergent.

These days, I make our own laundry detergent with washing soda, borax and grated soap.


----------



## eccomama (Oct 6, 2005)

for bubble bath i use the trader joe body wash, it's citrus or something and doesn't irritate dd's sensitive skin. i wash dd with unscented white dove. lotions i'm still struggling with as with winter, her skin is awful. cetaphill is not strong enough, i been using eucerin anti itch calming cream and some days i douse her with vitamin E!


----------

